# Feeding



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

After being out of the roller pigeon scene for quite a while, I have got round to acquiring 9 young bird rollers. Having read different debates on the feeding of the birds. ie. not flying, not high enough etc. I started to experiment. I have not got the exact measures, but I have noticed that under feeding has more of an effect than over feeding. Since I have upped the pigeons food, They are flying longer and higher. Anyone else notice this. Personally speaking I think that well fed birds give a better result.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

I get the opposite when I feed more. Less rolls, less flying time, and more time sitting on top of the box instead of trapping in to feed.


----------



## floydsbuddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Possum Fat said:


> I get the opposite when I feed more. Less rolls, less flying time, and more time sitting on top of the box instead of trapping in to feed.


interesting,what do you feed them. I look at food as the fuel. If they don't have enough they have not got the energy. My birds are on 100% wheat fed. Maybe I am looking at it from a strange angle. But if I do not eat enough I have very little energy.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

floydsbuddy said:


> After being out of the roller pigeon scene for quite a while, I have got round to acquiring 9 young bird rollers. Having read different debates on the feeding of the birds. ie. not flying, not high enough etc. I started to experiment. I have not got the exact measures, but I have noticed that under feeding has more of an effect than over feeding. Since I have upped the pigeons food, They are flying longer and higher. Anyone else notice this. Personally speaking I think that well fed birds give a better result.


Depends on how high & how long you want them to fly & roll for competition you only need 20 min flying time. Did not see any mention of wether the performance(rolling) changes more u feed better or worse & all families fly different on different feed it's just a matter of what works for you & yours. Most feed how much what type is just a start & then you figure out from yours what you need . These are animals not machines so are all different from one another. Also remember you have to have a good performance line to start with (rollers ) not just flyers . You can't make chicken soup out of chicken poop.
Have fun. Mine are on lock down to many hawks. Remember rollers you want broke down a bit not in top shape so they can't fight the rolling urge.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

floydsbuddy said:


> After being out of the roller pigeon scene for quite a while, I have got round to acquiring 9 young bird rollers. Having read different debates on the feeding of the birds. ie. not flying, not high enough etc. I started to experiment. I have not got the exact measures, but I have noticed that under feeding has more of an effect than over feeding. Since I have upped the pigeons food, They are flying longer and higher. Anyone else notice this. Personally speaking I think that well fed birds give a better result.


Generally speaking, well fed birds (birds fed as much as they can eat every day) will not perform as well as birds on a stricter diet.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*floyds buddy*

The best thing I will tell ya is find some one that is fling the family you have and ask them how they are feeding them and what they are feeding them to get them to roll well every family can do different things on what you feed them and also it depends on where you live weather winds these all play part in it


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Very good advice by Scott. It's always in a flyer's best interest to get in contact with someone who is already flying the same family AND is doing well with them.


----------

